
Why Self-Checkout Is and Has Always Been the Worst - howard941
https://gizmodo.com/why-self-checkout-is-and-has-always-been-the-worst-1833106695
======
mbushey
I LOVE self checkout. Faster, and I don't have to deal with a possible moron
(exceptions being Trader Joes and Costco). I figured when they were introduced
the purpose was to get people used to the concept so the switch to automatic
RFID checkout totals would have less resistance. Still waiting...

------
antisemiotic
My experience was exactly the opposite. The employees only had to intervene
when I was buying stuff that needed human interaction (alcohol and expensive
items with these anti-theft thingies that have to be removed). Maybe it's just
that self-checkout in USA sucks?

